# Probleme mit Windows xp---> startet immer wieder neu



## SLYENTFOX11 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo. Hier schreibt slyentfox 11. Ich habe ein Problem mit Windows xp. Es startet gelegentlcih einfach ohne Vorwahrung neu. Ich habe anschließend den Problembericht an Microsoft gesendet. Daraufhin hat sich eine Internetseite geöffnet auf der Folgendes stand:

Problem verursacht durch: Device Driver

Diese Meldung wurde angezeigt, weil ein auf dem Computer installierter Gerätetreiber eine Störung des Windows-Betriebssystems verursacht hat. Dieser Fehlertyp wird als „STOP-Fehler“ bezeichnet. Beim Auftreten eines STOP-Fehlers ist ein Neustart des Computers erforderlich.

Weitere Informationen

Zusammenfassung des Problemberichts

Problemart


STOP-Fehler in Windows (eine Meldung mit Fehlercodeinformationen wird auf einem blauen Bildschirm angezeigt)

Lösung verfügbar?


Nein

Was bedeutet dieses Problem?


Bei Windows ist ein Problem aufgetreten, das nicht behoben werden kann. Ein Neustart ist erforderlich.

Ursache


Unbekannt

Symptome des Computers


Eine Meldung mit Fehlercodeinformationen wird auf einem blauen Bildschirm angezeigt (z. B.: 0x0000001E, KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED)

Zusätzlich erforderliche Schritte


Bitte senden Sie weiterhin Problemberichte, damit den Technikern von Microsoft genügend Daten für eine möglichst schnelle Analyse und Problembehandlung zur Verfügung stehen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dies ist mir schon öfters passiert.  Zudem habe ich schon fast seit ich meinen Computer habe ein Problem, dass immer wieder auftritt. Hierbei kommt ohne jegliche Vorwahrnung alle paar Monate die Meldung: System32\Config\System blablabla ist beschädigt. Dann steht da noch dabei, dass ich versuchen kann die Datei zu reparieren, indem ich wenn die erste Bildschirmanzeige kommt die Option "R" aktiviere. Keine Ahnung was das ist. Bis jetzt konnte ich das Windows immer nur neu aufspielen, wenn diese Meldung kam. Ich habe im Übrigen herausgefunden, dass Windows die Registry in dieses Verzeichniss schreibt. Ich habe mich bereits, vor einiger Zeit, an ein anderes Forum gewendet und dabei noch folgendes herausgefunden: Diese Dateien werden entweder beschädigt, weil die Festplatte kaputt ist, oder weil ( ich zitiere: ) ... während des Herunterfahrens versucht Windows daten in der Registry zu änder, weil aber der Pc zu abrupt heruntergefahren wird, kann Windows diesen Vorgang ncith beenden. Ursachen davo:
Man zieht den Stromstecker im laufenden Betrieb, bzw drückt einfach auf den Netzschlater am pc oder man verändert das Verhalten des Rechners beim Herunterfahren. So besteht z.B. die Möglich keit ( welche ich nie benutzt habe ) mit xpantispy die Option 
"schnelles Herunterfahren". Diese Option ist oftmals dafür verantwortlich. ( Ende des Zitats ) 
Darunter stand noch, dass man die Festplatte prüfen kann, wenn man mit so etwas nicht herumspielt. Ich habe jedoch kein geeignetes Programm gefunden, dass die Festplatte überprüft u.a. weilich kein Diskettenlaufwerk besitze, auf die ich das Programm schreiben könnte um es dann beim starten von Windows durchlaufen zu lassen ( selbiges machen viele Festplattendiagnoseprogramme ). Ich vermute, dass diese Meldung eher von dem immer wieder vorkommenden Neustarten des Pcs liegt. Dies passiert zu unterschiedlichsten Zeiten. Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele oder ich Internet sürfe...

Ps: Ich habe eine Recovery disk für Windows weis aber nicht, wie ich selbige richtig benutzen kann. Diese Disk brauche ich bisher nur um das Windows neu aufzuspielen. Ich werde dazu aufgefordert diese Disk einzuglegen. Daraufhin werden alle Daten auf meiner Festplatte gelöscht. Dann wird damit begonnen das Windows neu aufzuspielen.

Bitte helft mir.    

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus.    

mfg Slyentfox11


----------



## CHAKKA1992 (26. Juli 2007)

Mit einer Recovery-Cd kann man aber normalerweise im Windows-Setup auch reparieren, dass heißt es werden nur dateien ersetzt. Probiers wirklich mal mit "R" drücken.

Also ich habe das problem auch schon öfters gehabt mit dem "blue screen". aber bei mir kommt das nur bei bestmmten Anwendungen.
Ich denke du solltest deine fesplatte wirklich mal prüfen lassen. Da gibts gute Freeware. einfach mal googeln

gruß chakka1992


----------

